# Urban Hunting Begins in Columbus



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.nbc4i.com/news/3974612/detail.html


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i can't believe wexner and his cronies went for that.maybe he got mad cause they were eating all his apples  .


----------

